
An easy, quick way to start learning and try Apache Airflow - abhioncbr
https://github.com/abhioncbr/docker-airflow
======
abhioncbr
Airflow is a platform to programmatically author, schedule, and monitor
workflows. Recently, for learning and quickly setting up Airflow, I created a
Docker-based Airflow image. Container support multiple features like writing
logs to be local or S3 folder and initialize GCP during container booting.
Any, one wants to try or enhance further is most welcome.

